# wondering about comm res



## kyrops (4 Mar 2005)

Hi all, I'm a newbie here. I have a lot of interest in the Comm Reserves.  I will be moving to Edmonton later this year and I was thinking of signing up for Sig Op.  I have a few questions I hope you wouldn't mind answering?  First of all, how many days a month could I expect to work with this trade, and what normally would I be doing at my unit? (Field vs. static)  What would weekend training opportunities consist of?  How much infantry is involved?  Are there any openings for this trade?  Also any information regarding the trade work itself that anyone could share would be appreciated.  Thank you. [/color]


----------



## Radop (4 Mar 2005)

I am reg force but I can answer some of your questions.  The first thing you must do is complete basic training and basic trade qualification.  This will probably take up your first two years.  At this point you will be a qualified sig op and can start being employed as a an operator in a CP, RRB or other areas of the trade.  I will let someone else tell you how the reserves progress and work as I am too out of date to comment on that.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (5 Mar 2005)

I'm currently a reservist sig op in Toronto, so I think I can be of some help with your questions.

how many days a month could I expect to work with this trade, and what normally would I be doing at my unit? 
Usually one night a week, and 1-2 weekends a month, but it could be more depending on how busy your unit is. 

What would weekend training opportunities consist of?   
There are all kinds of field ex's, usually either a unit ex where you practice your sig op skills or a support ex where you provide comms and man the CP (Command post) for another unit while they do their thing. 

How much infantry is involved?   
Sig ops do BMQ and SQ like every other land trade, during SQ you learn basic infantry skills. Besides this and winter warfare, there isn't much actual infantry stuff. But we do spend lots of time in the field.

Are there any openings for this trade?   
There should be, contact the comms unit in Edmonton directly, or the Recruiting centre there and they should give you more info.

If you have any other more detailed questions, feel free to PM me. And good luck!


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2005)

As a new sig, you'll be pretty busy at least the first year, and have lots of opportunities. First off, hopefully :, You'll do BMQ and SQ the same summer. About 7 weeks. 

When you get back to your unit, you'll have to get certain things done before you do your QL3. You'll do Voice Procedure training, teaching you how to properly talk on the radio (simplification), which is about 4-5 weekends. If you've got some good instructors, they'll also teach you some troubleshooting on the Rads, Detachment set up, some light Antennae theory.

You'll also probably do a Drivers course, specifically for the Rad Truck, LSVW, where you will be driving most weekends for close to 3 mos, and you will, depending on how they set it up, do a week-long drivers (in class) course.

Winter Warfare is the most Infantry training you'll most likely do in the year befor QL3,(minus SQ)  but as bloggins pointed out, you'll be in the field a lot. Even if you haven't done QL3's, try to go on as many excersises with your sig troop as possible.


----------



## Radop (5 Mar 2005)

Remember guys that he cannot use a lot of the equipment in a CP environment until he has his level 2 security clearance or waiver.  No toucha the DTD monsewer.  I hope none of you guys are teaching this stuff before they get clearances as that is a comsec infraction.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Mar 2005)

Radop- PM sent.


----------



## kyrops (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks to all.  I already have a level 2 security clearance.  I just did 3 years in the reg force as a tasop.
There was a new program implemented before I got out where you could apply to keep your security clearance for a few years so I did and have it now.  Although I have great respect for the navy it's not my element.  I'd rather be ground-poundin anyday.  Anyways,
after hanging with you sig guys for a little while, I have to say I'm rather interested in the R215 trade, I'm thinking I'm going to try getting in again 
Don't think I'd have to do basic over though??  What do you think?


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Mar 2005)

Depends how lonq you did your basic, you can get a recruit school by-pass. check it out on the recruiting site.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca

or Check out some of the recruiting threads


----------



## Radop (6 Mar 2005)

kyrops said:
			
		

> Thanks to all.   I already have a level 2 security clearance.   I just did 3 years in the reg force as a tasop.
> There was a new program implemented before I got out where you could apply to keep your security clearance for a few years so I did and have it now.   Although I have great respect for the navy it's not my element.   I'd rather be ground-poundin anyday.   Anyways,
> after hanging with you sig guys for a little while, I have to say I'm rather interested in the R215 trade, I'm thinking I'm going to try getting in again
> Don't think I'd have to do basic over though??   What do you think?



10 yrs ago or less, good to go


----------



## Smackey (8 Mar 2005)

these guys are correct about what you would do during the 1st year of being at 745, pre 3's package, driver training, ex's with your troop ect.. I was in 745 for about 5 years or so and if your interested there are tons of opportunities there, not just for weekend stuff but there are lots of call outs being offered. Theres lots of good people there. Anyway if you have any questions about that unit in particular i can try to answer them for you.

As for doing you basic over again, that i can't answer. i guess it depends on how long ago you got out.


----------

